# New and need advice!!!!



## Joestgen19

Hi!!!! I'm new here! I'm 30.... I have polycystic ovarian syndrome (pcos) and had a hysteroscopy procedure on Valentine's day to remove polyps. I'm currently having my first menstral cycle after the procedure....anyone have this procedure that I can chat with?!?


----------

